# First 2013 Trip



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Got bored last night, got the gheenoe loaded up and was on th water by 9pm. Saw a few small fish ended up with a 15 and 16 inch flounder


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice fish !!! I'm itching to get out and try my new lights out.


----------



## Captain_Saylor (May 4, 2012)

where at back bays or pass?


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Back Bays


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I guess some fish don't leave or are they starting to come back with the weather? nice job I am on my last fillets.


----------



## Bullgat0r (May 13, 2012)

Sweet! Think those are just a couple of lazy flounder?


----------

